# "Till debt do us part" - Primetime. was "Survey on people in debt"



## indebt (25 Sep 2006)

My name is Adrian Lydon and i am currently conducting some research into consumer debt. I'm looking to speak to people who have experience of the following:

Middle class debt - individuals who are currently having difficutlties meeting mortgage repayments and/or credit card, personal loans and other loan repayments.  

Sub Prime Lenders - individuals who are clients of sub prime lenders or have had dealings with them in the past

Door step credit - legal and illegal moneylenders

If you are intersted in contacting me, you can do so in confidence at adrian.lydon@gmail.com


----------



## D8Lady (25 Sep 2006)

*Re: Debt*

What is the purpose of the research and who is it for?


----------



## indebt (25 Sep 2006)

*Re: Debt*

I am doing the research with a view to making a documentary on debt in Ireland. For the moment I just want to hear of personal experiences to gauge how much of an issue it is.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Sep 2006)

*Re: Debt*

Surely a poll/survey designed to the normal scientific standards required by, for example, market research firms would be a better way to objectively assess how much of an issue something like this is? Especially compared to some sort of vox pop based on loaded questions which is likely to bias results towards exaggerating the scale of the problem?


----------



## extopia (25 Sep 2006)

*Re: Debt*

Perhaps the OP doesn't realise that much of the information s/she is looking for is probably available from the Central Bank and other sources. Or maybe the OP is hoping to stumble across some individuals who will participate in his or her programme?


----------



## michaelm (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Debt*

Perhaps the OP is a member of the [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Prime Time Investigates: Home Truths team; Maire Kearney, Adrian Lydon and Janet Traynor.  I hope the documentary on debt is better than the recent one on pilot fatigue.
[/FONT]


----------



## Humpback (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Debt*

Busted   

First the Late Late Show came here looking for help, and now Prime Time. As well as all the national newspapers that borrow material from AAM.

Do any journalists do any proper research any more?

Just as well we're not trying to do anything evil on this site. It'd be propagated across the country as fact in no time.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Debt*



michaelm said:


> Perhaps the OP is a member of the [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Prime Time Investigates: Home Truths team; Maire Kearney, Adrian Lydon and Janet Traynor. I hope the documentary on debt is better than the recent one on pilot fatigue.[/FONT]


 
What led you to believe that?



			
				indebt said:
			
		

> My name is Adrian Lydon and i am currently conducting some research into consumer debt. I'm looking to speak to people who have experience of the following:


----------



## Humpback (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Debt*



CCOVICH said:


> What led you to believe that?


 
.

Quite possibly a coincidence though!


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Debt*



			
				Lemurz said:
			
		

> First the Late Late Show came here looking for help, and now Prime Time. As well as all the national newspapers that borrow material from AAM.


 
I think that someone was just providing that info as an FYI-_Brendan_ sometimes posts details of RTE shows looking for audience members as well.



ronan_d_john said:


> Do any journalists do any proper research any more?


 
To be fair, they are requesting info, not lifting it directly from the site (as has happened in the past)


----------



## Humpback (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Debt*



CCOVICH said:


> To be fair, they are requesting info, not lifting it directly from the site (as has happened in the past)


 
Quoting, even with acknowledgements, of anonymous information posted on a bulletin board as part of research is akin to making up the information yourself to prove your point.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Sep 2006)

*Re: Debt*



ronan_d_john said:


> Quoting, even with acknowledgements, of anonymous information posted on a bulletin board as part of research is akin to making up the information yourself to prove your point.


 
They (the OP) has said that they are looking to speak to people and have provided an e-mail address.


----------



## liteweight (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

Where better to look for candidates than on a financial forum?


----------



## extopia (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

Mabs?


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*



extopia said:


> Mabs?


 

Do MABS have a forum?  Would they give out details of people who have used their services if they were approached?  Would they be allowed?

No, no and no methinks.

I think you hit the nail on the head above



			
				extopia said:
			
		

> Or maybe the OP is hoping to stumble across some individuals who will participate in his or her programme?


----------



## extopia (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

Well if I was doing this kind of TV research and looking for interesting interview subject, I think I'd certainly approach organisations like MABS. I know they would not give out details of course, but they could forward the request to suitable clients.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*



extopia said:


> I know they would not give out details of course, but they could forward the request to suitable clients.


Would _Data Protection Act _regulations allow them to do this?


----------



## ajapale (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

*MABS is a national free, confidential and independent service      for people in debt or in danger of getting into debt.*


----------



## Humpback (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

MABS have offices, don't they? An information poster from the researcher looking for show participants (in return for cash maybe  ) would surely get the impact and coverage they're looking for, the right audience, and no legislation would be broken.


----------



## liteweight (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*



extopia said:


> Well if I was doing this kind of TV research and looking for interesting interview subject, I think I'd certainly approach organisations like MABS. I know they would not give out details of course, but they could forward the request to suitable clients.



Perhaps the OP has approached a number of organisations/forums, of which AAM is one. If I were working in MABS I would not forward such a request. It's the one place where people can sit down face to face with another human being and explain their predicament. They do so on the understanding that they will remain anonymous. Such a request might panic some as there is still a stigma attached to debt. They might imagine people can find out who they are or somehow get hold of their records. I think such requests, if forwarded by MABS, would undermine the organisation.


----------



## Violet Rose (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

i received a PM from one of these people... have not replied ... would not feel comfortable either.   I wonder has anyone else on AAM received a pm - interesting to know.


----------



## extopia (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

Why don't you reply and let them know how you feel about it?


----------



## ajapale (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

Does anyone know when the Prime Time programme on personal debt goes out?



indebt said:


> My name is Adrian Lydon and i am currently conducting some research into consumer debt. I'm looking to speak to people who have experience of the following:
> 
> Middle class debt - individuals who are currently having difficutlties meeting mortgage repayments and/or credit card, personal loans and other loan repayments.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

I'm sure that a program by the name of _"Til debt do us part" _or something like that was advertised on _RTÉ _for sometime over the _Xmas _period but I didn't catch the details and can't find anything on their website...


----------



## usual (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

That program is on tomorrow night. Should be interesting.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*



ClubMan said:


> I'm sure that a program by the name of _"Til debt do us part" _or something like that was advertised on _RTÉ _for sometime over the _Xmas _period but I didn't catch the details and can't find anything on their website...


 
Primetime this Thursday, RTE1 at 9.30 AFAIK.


----------



## ajapale (20 Dec 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

Thanks, Im looking forward to the programme. aj


----------



## extopia (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

Bet you're not looking forward to it now! 

A pretty facile examination of the debt problem, in my opinion. They managed to find a few folks who'd been taken to the cleaners by (legal) moneylenders. The regulators agreed that moneylending was a problem but that there were few if any complaints. We learned that the big banks are getting into the business, and that maybe 50-odd houses were repossessed by one of the operators.

The producers managed to stretch the budget to take in a trip to the States to interview a few people and show us that there are a lot of properties on the market in Pittsburgh, ever since sub-prime lenders entered the mortgage market. 

Nowhere was there any examination of the implications of middle-class debt and the "equity release" phenomenon, although I missed the start of the show and perhaps this was beyond the brief.  

The story ended with one defaulter complaining about being sent to prison and another going on about having to buy designer tracksuits for the kids because they think it's from santy, as the strings swelled.

Your license fee at work, folks. Lame.


----------



## nelly (22 Dec 2006)

*Re: Survey on people in debt*

same thoughts - now i agree the laws are outdated and the cost of 16 days in Jail to the state is way more than the lady owed so seemed rediculous. ..


----------



## ajapale (22 Dec 2006)

I thought the show was good.

The guys from Mabs and Flac were both excellent and articulate.

The guy from the Credit Unions was ok but a little bit defensive.

However, Mary O'Dea of IFSRA was portrayed as detached, uninterested and uncaring about the victims of predatory lending.

On a point of information the seven days clip shown dated to the late 1960's and not 1977 as stated in the programme.

aj


----------



## nelly (22 Dec 2006)

ajapale said:


> I thought the show was good.
> 
> The guys from Mabs and Flac were both excellent and articulate.
> 
> ...



yes i agree with these statements.


----------



## ajapale (22 Dec 2006)

Discussion surrounding single mothers and debt has been moved to LOS.

This wikipedia article on predatory lending is interesting.


----------



## santiago (22 Dec 2006)

The Primetime show can be viewed online [broken link removed].


----------



## Z100 (22 Dec 2006)

ajapale said:


> On a point of information the seven days clip shown dated to the late 1960's and not 1977 as stated in the programme.
> 
> aj


 
True, the famous/controversial Seven Days programme on Moneylenders was shown in 1969.


----------



## ajapale (8 Jan 2007)

Charlie Weston in the Irish Independant suggests here (subscription required) that IFRSA do not have the sufficient will, ability or resources to comprehensively regulate the money lending sector.


----------

